# Pigeons not breeding



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Why aren't my pigeons breeding? Its a male and female and they were adults by the time I got them. I have had them for a couple months now and I haven't got a single egg yet! 

What could be the problem?


Thanks


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

There are dozens of different reasons why they couldn't be breeding. Do a forum search; we have answered this a 'few' times over.


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not really finding anything in the searches


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Give us some more info then.


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both homing pigeons, and there loft is 3 feet 9 inches tall, 4 ft long and 3 ft 3 inches wide. What else do u wanna know?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> There are dozens of different reasons why they couldn't be breeding. Do a forum search; we have answered this a 'few' times over.


Matt, Matt, Matt......... I know that you don't mean to be "mean".....but when I read this reply, that was the initial reaction to it, and I "know" you. Go do a search for "breeding" or "mating" and see what kind of stuff you come up with. It's not that easy. If you don't want to be bothered by answering a new members questions, then just don't answer period. I came on line about the time this all happened and this guy left pretty quickly. 
If it's so easy to find the posts you think he should find, then go find them and give him a link and ask him to read them. 
I'm not fussing.........(well, maybe sorta kinda, just a tiny little bit........ )........just need to "think" before you type. OK? 
Those of us who know you just take some of your statements as "you just being you" and that's ok, but it's not ok for a new person just coming to our site. 
You are correct. His question has been answered about a million times (not really a million but..) and we'll answer the same question a million more times. 
I would dare to say that at least 50% of the questions that are asked here, maybe more, have been answered numerous times.........
That's why most of us are here.  
Okey Dokey.......gonna go feed my birds and watch American Idol. 
You know I luv ya, right???????????


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

DO you have a box or nest bowl for them? Keep in mind they want privacy so a nice dark box with a bowl might help get them going.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Matt, Matt, Matt......... I know that you don't mean to be "mean".....but when I read this reply, that was the initial reaction to it, and I "know" you. Go do a search for "breeding" or "mating" and see what kind of stuff you come up with. It's not that easy. If you don't want to be bothered by answering a new members questions, then just don't answer period. I came on line about the time this all happened and this guy left pretty quickly.
> If it's so easy to find the posts you think he should find, then go find them and give him a link and ask him to read them.
> I'm not fussing.........(well, maybe sorta kinda, just a tiny little bit........)........just need to "think" before you type. OK?
> Those of us who know you just take some of your statements as "you just being you" and that's ok, but it's not ok for a new person just coming to our site.
> ...


I emailed him and did apologize. I was trying to save a little time on my end, and didn't want to come off like that at all. Thanks for keeping me honest Renee...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

We still respect you, Matt.
With experience, experiments, and advice, you could be posting pictures of squabs shortly just like I did! I had to change my nutrition and the cage set up and change the dove pairings but once I realized what was happening it all made sense. Two cocks were after the same hen, chasing her all over creation, so she couldn't settle down and lay eggs or settle on who her mate was. Among other things.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

This happened because the female is not ready or she careless about the mate...What I do is separate them for few days and make sure they see each other...When the male is cooling and calling for her...And you see her cooling and responding to the male...Put them together as they will breed less then 15 minutes...If you put them together and still nothing then pair them to a different opposite Sex or have them all by them self where they won't see any other pigeons...Hope this help...


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright so I had them seperated for a couple of days. The female started cooing like crazy, but the male didn't. I let the female go and she went to the male. They both started cooing, then they both started pecking each other in the mouth and neck. It didn't look like they were breeding. Then they went on opposite sides of the loft and started cooing. Do I have 2 male pigeons???


----------

